# Why Would Someone Not Go To The IKC`S?



## Bob White (Aug 7, 2004)

This was the 40th Anniversary of the IKC`s. There were many people in attendence that have supported the event for many years, yet the tournament was not fully supported by the kenpo community. My question is, why not? Frank Trejo is offering a service to help promote our art, give us a chance to get together, compete, perpetuate SGM Ed Parker`s tournament,etc. I personally feel that the tournament fills a void, but can only be successful with support.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 7, 2004)

I would have loved to attended the event, but living in the Great White North with a limited budget I have not been able to attend.  Hopefully next year or the year after I will be able to attend.


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 7, 2004)

Life has gotten in my way as well.  Putting a damper on my financial ability to make it out there.  When I figure a way around the need of money, I will attend ANY and all events within my power!


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 7, 2004)

Mr. White:

I can only plead stupidity. I recieved a copy of the flyer from Mr. Trejo at your seminar in April, attempted to post an announcement here on MT, and (in April & May) faxed copies of the seminar line-up and tournament dates / contact information to everybody I knew who was in kenpo, or martial arts AT ALL, who might benefit from or enjoy attending (I hope some showed). I have within the last month been so wrapped up in trying to secure and buildout a new practice location while saving a marriage, that I completely spaced that it was this weekend. I had been looking forward to attending the seminars (a great line-up of top-notch instructors), as well as the event...matter of fact, it was the closest thing to a vacation I would get this year, and am quite disappointed I missed it for many reasons.

I hope everything went well, and that your school excelled as usual. I also sincerely hope that the turnout was not so poor, that further attempts at perpetuating the event are abandoned. *It is a landmark in kenpo -- past and present -- and any attempts to keep it awake, alive and fun should be wholeheartedly embraced by all West Coast kenpoka.*

I will be sure to provide my support & participation at future events.

Sincerely,

Dave Crouch, DC


----------



## Bill Lear (Aug 7, 2004)

We are working on next year's event already. Mr. Trejo and I were talking about it earlier today. News about it should be up in the next few months. It'll be posted on www.franktrejo.com


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 7, 2004)

Was it announced here?  I don't recall seeing the notice, and I don't recall anyone submiting it for inclusion on the events listing?


----------



## Kim Dahl (Aug 7, 2004)

Dear Mr White

I also would have loved to attended the event, but I live in a other country, And the trip is expensive.

Best Regards
Kim Dahl
www.Kenpo.dk

P.S Sorry for the spelling mistake


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 7, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Was it announced here? I don't recall seeing the notice, and I don't recall anyone submiting it for inclusion on the events listing?


I apologize.  I wasn't aware of this.  Maybe I haven't checked as closely as I should to the events list if it actually was posted there.

- Ceicei


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 7, 2004)

I would love to attend, but it is quite costly for me to attend such an event especially when you consider the flight, hotel, tournament fees, food, and ofcourse my wife would want to tag along so it would be triple the original cost.

Maybe I will be able to attend next year, if I schedule a trip to Vegas for her at the same time.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 7, 2004)

I have not seen any announcements on the events page about this. I for one love to go to seminars with other Kenpoist. Looking forward to the next one if announced early enough I can get vacation time request in and get ready for the trip. 

Sincerely,
Mark E. Weiser


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 7, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> I apologize. I wasn't aware of this. Maybe I haven't checked as closely as I should to the events list if it actually was posted there.
> 
> - Ceicei


Unless you're the one responsible to promoting the event, no need to apologize. 

I just scanned my email and I didn't receive anything pertaining to this event.  I also did a quick search on our Kenpo forums for "IKC" and found a bunch relating to last years event, but nothing really mentioning this years event.

To answer Professor White's question, I'd have to reply "Because we didn't know."


----------



## Bill Lear (Aug 8, 2004)

I'm pretty sure there was little to no advertising, and there weren't any fliers mailed out to schools either. This will change next year, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 8, 2004)

From EPAK Events, 6-15-04

_Don't know if it's been posted already...Long Beak Internationals are coming up. Last weekend in July/1st weekend in August. Mr. Trejo has also set up a Friday afternoon of seminars by some pretty awesome kenpoistas.

Hope to see all y'all there.

Dr. Dave_

I didn't post grandiose, due to some of well-worded warnings against double-posting for events, and such...I mistakenly assumed someone of a more prominent profile would be in the know about it, and have the connections or scanning ability to place the flyer/graphics online.  Again, my bad. I seem to have been one of the few aware of it, and fell short in my obligation to inform the forum appropriately.

My apologies,

Dave


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 8, 2004)

Just a note for everyone - If you want your event listed on our events listing, you -must- email it to me.  I just don't have the time to read every forum (here and elsewhere looking for events. 

email event notices to editor@martialtalk.com and they will be listed at http://www.martialtalk.com/magazine/events.htm
(Please, don't send me pdfs, jpgs etc.  Plain text with When, Where, Who and how to contact.  A little extra info is good, but a page worth will only be cut back.)

I update that listing 1 or 2 times a month as time permits, so please send your events in early.

Thank you.


----------



## Marcus Buonfiglio (Aug 8, 2004)

It was good to see that you and your students support the IKC. The thing that perplexes me is why other events are scheduled at the same time. Last year there was a competing event that pulled competitors away from the IKC. This year a Kenpo seminar was scheduled on the same weekend by another Kenpo senior and supported by several other ranking Kenpoists. It is my understanding that even though Mr. Trejo offered at no charge a place at his event to hold their event and come together under the same roof; it was, for what ever reason, refused. Is there a communication problem or is there some petty political B.S. that is preventing this coming together on a once a year basis. If it is a communication problem then the promoters need to step up their advertisement and send out promo to all the schools and heads of the various organizations ASAP. If it is political in nature then it is my opinion that those with specific grievances should be man or woman enough to put aside their differences, get over it for a weekend and lend your support to Mr. Trejo. Come join the rest of us on that weekend when we pay homage to the man that gave all of us such a wonderful gift and at least ONCE a year get along. I look forward to next year. The UKF has allready pledged it's support for as long as Mr. Trejo wants to continue the event. It is my sincere hope that the rest of the organizations do the same.


----------



## Bob White (Aug 8, 2004)

I agree, and you wrote that very well. The tournament grows with support. Frank Trejo is offering us an opportunity to work together for the good of our art. It is time to step up and forget our own agendas. As I have written earlier, leadership is being in service. People cannot be a part of by staying away. We all get a chance to see the new talents of kenpo by getting together and competing. I hope the word gets out and we have a great turn-out next year.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Aug 8, 2004)

What exactly would be the agenda?    I know for one, the only agenda I have is the gospel of Kenpo, whether or not I support a tournament is irrelevant.      Personally, I'd rather see ten more Gathering of Eagles than a tournament, at least you're getting information and contrast to your art rather than a trophy to take home and gather dust.    Knowledge doesn't get dusty, and you don't have to put it on a shelf, you can actually use it when you display it.

DarK LorD


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 8, 2004)

Any event that can bring together many of the factions in the Kenpo community together is a good thing.  The IKC's have a rich history that is part of our art no matter what lineage you belong to.


----------



## Shodan (Aug 8, 2004)

My instructor, Scott Halsey, went down with a few of the students from the studio and tied for Grand Champ in forms...........yay Mr. Halsey!!

  I would love to go down sometime- even if it is just to watch.  This year, I was prevented by other obligations and my pregnancy.  Some year I will hopefully get there though to show my support.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## MJS (Aug 9, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Any event that can bring together many of the factions in the Kenpo community together is a good thing.  The IKC's have a rich history that is part of our art no matter what lineage you belong to.



Rob-  I think what he's saying here is that, yes while you can get a good feeling by brining together many different people to this tournament, it would be a much better learning exp. to attend a seminar/camp with these people.  Think about the things that you're going to be learning at each.  Think about where you'd gain more from. 

Dont get me wrong here.  I dont want to make it sound like I'm bashing the event, because I'm not.  I will not be able to attend due to my work schedule.  I was simply showing the difference between the 2.

Mike


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 9, 2004)

The IKC's just celebrated their 40th Anniversary.  There are very few if any Martial Arts events  that have that longevity.  The IKC's were around long before all these instructors started teaching seminars and hosting camps.  I have nothing against the Gathering Of Eagles but since it is a Bi-Annual event and it is uncertain if there will be another one why not support somethig that help Kenpo grow.


----------



## MJS (Aug 9, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> The IKC's just celebrated their 40th Anniversary.  There are very few if any Martial Arts events  that have that longevity.  The IKC's were around long before all these instructors started teaching seminars and hosting camps.  I have nothing against the Gathering Of Eagles but since it is a Bi-Annual event and it is uncertain if there will be another one why not support somethig that help Kenpo grow.



I too, have nothing against either event, and in addition, I've never attended either event.  The GoE event can be used as just one example here.  While DKL mentioned that event, you'll notice that I mentioned ANY seminar/camp, Kenpo related.  

Again, I'll say that I think that any time you get a bunch of Kenpoists together, its a great time.  I believe what DLK was simply saying was you'd get more from a seminar/camp.

Mike


----------



## Marcus Buonfiglio (Aug 9, 2004)

[Personally, I'd rather see ten more Gathering of Eagles than a tournament, at least you're getting information and contrast to your art rather than a trophy to take home and gather dust.    Knowledge doesn't get dusty, and you don't have to put it on a shelf, you can actually use it when you display it.

DarK LorD[/QUOTE]

Greetings DLK,
On Friday night Mr. Pick, Mr. White, Mr. Planas, & Mr. Tatum all gave seminars. They were consecutive in presentation. You could stay in one room and get 4 hours of instruction from some of the best in Kenpo. Then join the Line run by Paul Dye and try out what you learned or show what you got. This event is so much more than just a tournament. We had gatherings after events where we got to talk to and pick the brains of some of the best in the Kenpo community. On the floor of the tournament at any given time were half of the people in the Journey willing greet meet and talk. So if the only agenda is the gospel of Kenpo then come next year and fill your kenpo cup. These guys are not going to be around forever!


----------



## Kenpomachine (Aug 9, 2004)

Marcus Buonfiglio said:
			
		

> On Friday night Mr. Pick, Mr. White, Mr. Planas, & Mr. Tatum all gave seminars. They were consecutive in presentation. You could stay in one room and get 4 hours of instruction from some of the best in Kenpo.


 Now, I'M JEALOUS!!!!! 

 If they could only repeat it next year in Ireland... I'm gonna try to be there.


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 9, 2004)

Mr B. 

Very Well Put!


----------



## Seig (Aug 10, 2004)

Very Simply,

Money, I don't have any. I would have loved to attended the event. Last year we went to the Boston event, and the cost was about $250 per person, which is not that bad. The flight to LA would cost me that much. I will make it, hopefully in the next two or three years.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 10, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> Very Simply,
> 
> Money, I don't have any. I would have loved to attended the event. Last year we went to the Boston event, and the cost was about $250 per person, which is not that bad. The flight to LA would cost me that much. I will make it, hopefully in the next two or three years.


Like Seig says, it all about the green and of course time!!!!  Went to last year's in Boston, great fun!  Hope to get to a few more kenpo events this year.  

Good Journey

Kenpo Mama :ultracool


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 10, 2004)

Unfortunately, it comes down to "the green stuff" for me too.  There are so many seminars, camps, & tournaments that I would love to attend that happening all over the country/world.  I changed Kenpo schools this year, which has made this a challenging year not just emotionally but financially as well.   I'm only a colored belt, but my personal opinion is that anytime we can be together, whether it is a camp, seminar, or a tournament, is a gift--one that we should not take for granted.  I agree with Mr. Sepulveda, who says that it's all about "making memories."

Respectfully,
Gin-Gin


----------



## bdparsons (Aug 19, 2004)

Marcus Buonfiglio said:
			
		

> The thing that perplexes me is why other events are scheduled at the same time. Last year there was a competing event that pulled competitors away from the IKC. This year a Kenpo seminar was scheduled on the same weekend by another Kenpo senior and supported by several other ranking Kenpoists. It is my understanding that even though Mr. Trejo offered at no charge a place at his event to hold their event and come together under the same roof; it was, for what ever reason, refused. Is there a communication problem or is there some petty political B.S. that is preventing this coming together on a once a year basis. If it is a communication problem then the promoters need to step up their advertisement and send out promo to all the schools and heads of the various organizations ASAP. If it is political in nature then it is my opinion that those with specific grievances should be man or woman enough to put aside their differences, get over it for a weekend and lend your support to Mr. Trejo. Come join the rest of us on that weekend when we pay homage to the man that gave all of us such a wonderful gift and at least ONCE a year get along.



Let's just get straight to the point instead of talking around the subject. Your understanding of this situation does not line up with the facts. The intimation of this post is that the IKCA scheduled the West Coast Kenpo Confederation at the same time as Frank Trejo's Internationals intentionally and refused to cooperate. This simply is not the case. The booking to reserve the venue for the WCKC was a year before the event. Anyone even remotely familiar with the the IKCA knows they strive to hold their event on the last weekend in July each year. In fact, in 2003 the IKCA went out of their way to support the Internationals. The statement that the IKCA was given a chance to be a part of the Internationals thereby  combining the event, is blatantly untrue regardless of who made the statement. This offer would have had to have been made VERY early in the planning stages. Chuck Sullivan himself made the comment that it was unfortunate that both events ended up on the same day. "Anybody who is a part of Kenpo would have to be stupid to intentionally schedule these events on the same day." Preparations are already being made for next year and Mr. Sullivan is doing his best to make sure it doesn't happen again, for the sake of everybody. Chalk it up to experience and move on. Hopefully things will be coordinated better this time. Both events are successful, may they both remain that way.

In the mean time, sniping posts such as the one quoted hear have no place. To state how you wish for things not to be political in Kenpo while at the same time pointing fingers and talk about being "man or woman enough" is doing nothing more than stirring the pot. Prefacing your comments with "If it's a communication problem..." and then launching into your other comments doesn't make it right either. Mr. Buonfiglio, I enjoy reading your post as they are usually quite informative, but next time make sure you have the facts and a proper understanding, and leave the political comments out of the picture. They don't become you.

Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute
IKCA Member


----------



## Marcus Buonfiglio (Aug 19, 2004)

First off, thank you for your reply and setting the record straight. 

_The intimation of this post is that the IKCA scheduled the West Coast Kenpo Confederation at the same time as Frank Trejo's Internationals intentionally and refused to cooperate. This simply is not the case. The booking to reserve the venue for the WCKC was a year before the event. Anyone even remotely familiar with the the IKCA knows they strive to hold their event on the last weekend in July each year. In fact, in 2003 the IKCA went out of their way to support the Internationals. The statement that the IKCA was given a chance to be a part of the Internationals thereby combining the event, is blatantly untrue regardless of who made the statement. This offer would have had to have been made VERY early in the planning stages._

In rereading my post I can certainly see that that conclusion could be reached. I did not word it very well and ran my sentences on. My question though was an honest one from an outside observation perspective. I couldnt see why this would happen and the only two reasons I could come up with was either political or promotional which I stated. I have heard nothing but good things about Mr. Trejo and Mr. Sullivan but made no assumptions concerning the inner workings of their relationship. You have a better understanding of the workings of the IKCA and I thank you for sharing your insight.

"Is there a communication problem or is there some petty political B.S. that is preventing this coming together on a once a year basis. If it is a communication problem then the promoters need to step up their advertisement and send out promo to all the schools and heads of the various organizations ASAP. If it is political in nature then it is my opinion that those with specific grievances should be man or woman enough to put aside their differences, get over it for a weekend and lend your support to Mr. Trejo."

Mr. Parsons, this statement is where I screwed up when I said I was running my sentences together. I should have started this as a new paragraph and prefaced it with.
 The above paragraph is an example of my confusion. Many other heads of organizations and their students were conspicuously absent in their support of the IKCs 

It is why I said man or woman enough to put aside their differences I did not intentionally mean to pick on the IKCA or Mr. Sullivan who I hold in high regard and I apologize for my statements and poor command of sentence structure that led to that conclusion.

_To state how you wish for things not to be political in Kenpo while at the same time pointing fingers and talk about being "man or woman enough" is doing nothing more than stirring the pot._

Where as I stated previously I didnt mean to point fingers I did mean to stir the pot a bit. I think it takes a bigger man or woman to overcome their petty political B.S. and commit to a better cause. By that I mean take the focus off of yourself and consider the benefit to your students. Their problem with someone else should not prevent their students from enjoying the fine event that this is shaping up to be. 

_I enjoy reading your post as they are usually quite informative, but next time make sure you have the facts and a proper understanding, and leave the political comments out of the picture._


You forgot to add and a better command of what you are trying to say . As far as leaving the political comments out of the picture I most always do as I generally prefer to talk technical rather than political; however I will if I feel it is necessary, but with a future eye to saying exactly what I mean so there is no confusion.

If you would be kind enough to explain to Mr. Sullivan that if there was offence in what I wrote it was not intentional. Thank you again for your comments and I look forward to future discourse.


----------



## bdparsons (Aug 19, 2004)

Mr. Buonfiglio,

Thank you for your explanation and your thoughtful response.



> Where as I stated previously I didnt mean to point fingers I did mean to stir the pot a bit. I think it takes a bigger man or woman to overcome their petty political B.S. and commit to a better cause. By that I mean take the focus off of yourself and consider the benefit to your students. Their problem with someone else should not prevent their students from enjoying the fine event that this is shaping up to be.



It is my wish that the Kenpo community would feel this way about both of these dynamic events. The Internationals are a great reflection on the legacy of Mr. Parker and the desire of Kenpoists to continue this legacy. We must remember that moving to the future should always be complemented by honoring the past.

This was its inaugural year in its current format for the The West Coast Kenpo Confederation. Developing out of the annual IKCA Long Beach Tournament and Seminar, it is already evident that this event looks to the future in Kenpo and how we will relate to each other as Kenpoists across association lines with a taste of how we as Kenpoists will relate to other martial artists across style lines.

Both events should be on "must attend" of any serious Kenpoist.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 7, 2004)

Marcus Buonfiglio said:
			
		

> It was good to see that you and your students support the IKC. The thing that perplexes me is why other events are scheduled at the same time. Last year there was a competing event that pulled competitors away from the IKC. This year a Kenpo seminar was scheduled on the same weekend by another Kenpo senior and supported by several other ranking Kenpoists. It is my understanding that even though Mr. Trejo offered at no charge a place at his event to hold their event and come together under the same roof; it was, for what ever reason, refused. Is there a communication problem or is there some petty political B.S. that is preventing this coming together on a once a year basis. If it is a communication problem then the promoters need to step up their advertisement and send out promo to all the schools and heads of the various organizations ASAP. If it is political in nature then it is my opinion that those with specific grievances should be man or woman enough to put aside their differences, get over it for a weekend and lend your support to Mr. Trejo. Come join the rest of us on that weekend when we pay homage to the man that gave all of us such a wonderful gift and at least ONCE a year get along. I look forward to next year. The UKF has allready pledged it's support for as long as Mr. Trejo wants to continue the event. It is my sincere hope that the rest of the organizations do the same.


*Amen to that, the politics in this system can be maddening, it's really too bad things are this way between so many schools.*


----------

